

Show HN: Taking the Emmys by Storm (screencast on how to develop with Storm) - apetresc
http://storm.twitsprout.com

======
nickik
Very nice. Helped me understanding Storm better. To bad that the demo was in
Java made everything more compicated. Its kind of obvious that the Strom was
written in Clojure. The Java Api seams to be a rather thin layer ontop of the
clojure version. I cant imagen that you would have the same serialization
problems in clojure, Nathan would of have fixed this. It will probebly be
fixed in the java layer soon enought.

Edit: "I cant imagen that you would have the same serialization problems in
clojure, Nathan would of have fixed this." seams like the wrong formulation. I
didn't want to criticize. I guessed that the problem was in the Java API witch
probebly has less testing then the clojure version but it seams to be a design
decision.

~~~
apetresc
I definitely get the sense that Java is a first-class citizen in the Storm
world, even though it's written in Clojure. There's also the fact that I know
next to nothing about Clojure (although I love Scheme, so maybe this'd be a
good time to pick it up), but I definitely wouldn't mind doing a video on
Storm's multilang support for other languages that I do understand (like
Python or Ruby).

As for the serialization problems, that's mostly just a lack of documentation
:( There was no problem with it once I learned how to register a serializer
with Storm.

~~~
nickik
I based my argument on the observation that there were alot of hash maps and
that alot of things weren't typed. Two things that are very clojury.

Edit: I don't read alot of java code but I guess that Hash maps aren't that
common in most java programmes.

------
devongall
Been wanting to checkout Storm since the announcement - looking forward to
watching the rest of this...

------
icandoitbetter
Is there an example of a storm cluster in Clojure somewhere? I could only find
examples for Java, Python and Ruby on github.

~~~
nathanmarz
I'm going to try to get an example + docs out in the next few weeks.

~~~
icandoitbetter
Excellent, thanks!

------
depr
Would love to see a Clojure version of this

------
zabeth24
The best part is at the end when he plays back all 200K Emmy tweet in 6
minutes and says "I feel like I'm narrating a horse race"! Hilarity ensued.

~~~
dwack
I love how the action unfolds at the end, each show competing for most buzz
across Twitter while the tweets are streaming by! Nice work on lining up the
commentary with events from the Emmys!

